# Cheap kayak stakeout pole and skeg



## aznflycaster (Nov 6, 2010)

Tested out some diy projects today. The stake out pole is a 5ft piece of 1/2 in emt from lowes for 2 bucks. All I had to do to it was hammer the bottom flat,fold over, then cut at an angle. The skeg came from the old seat plastic and the legs off of a kids game. It can adjust in and out, and when hitting a shallow rock with will swing back. It worked better than I thought it would, it help with the tracking and when drifting it wont weather cock so bad now. Cool thing is all I spent was 10 bucks total on these projects. 7 bucks of it was for some 3m 5200 marine sealant that I tried to glue the transducer to the inside bottom. I followed the instructions and let the glue dry for that past 6 days and when I got on the water, all the screen would show was nothing. So do any of you kayak fisherman have any suggestions from experience as to mouting a tranducer in the kayak? The system now is velcro but the transducer is getting pretty beat up on the side of the yak.


----------



## speechless33759 (Nov 6, 2010)

Go to a True Value or Ace and get a product called Lexel. It works great and has about the same cure time. Biggest thing is making sure you get all the air bubbles out. There are plenty of videos on youtube on this, but I've found Lexel to be a great product to use. You can also use Marine Goop too.


----------

